# Car sick Hedgie?



## Artist (Apr 18, 2014)

So I am in the car with my new hedgehog and he has gotten car sick and thrown up a couple times. What do I do?


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

Is there any way to stop the car for a little while to make him recover. There's nothing much you can do though besides letting his rest. Don't feed him anything for a little bit


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Can you add more padding under the carrier to make it more stable and so he feels less motion?


----------



## SnowyAndPotato (Dec 29, 2014)

Are you with someone inside the car? I would suggest you to make em hold the hedgie the whole trip or Tleast hold the container to lessen the impact when the road gets bumpy or when you hit the brakes. For now, let it rest. Give it food and water and something it can hide in to let it recover from the stress. Hope he/she gets better soon tho!


----------



## Artist (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks for all the great information. We are home now and he is feeling a lot better. I gave him some water and he has been sleeping all afternoon. No more throw up.


----------

